# Instant Pay



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

So I just finished my 2 weeks on Wednesday, And I have about 35 trips completed.

The instant pay tab still isn't on my app, I haven't received an email yet about unlocking it...

Does anyone know when I'm supposed to get the email? I'm waiting and I was under the impression I would have access right when I qualified. Thank you.


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

You either need 50+ trips completion or need to be in a qualifying city where instant pay is featured? If you know for a fact other Über partners in your area got access to instant pay, definitely e-mail Über through your app via help>account>I have another question. I transferred from SF Bay Area Silicon Valley to Las Vegas & have yet to see an instant pay option as well. Been on the road for 2 weeks+ out here also.


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> You either need 50+ trips completion or need to be in a qualifying city where instant pay is featured? If you know for a fact other Über partners in your area got access to instant pay, definitely e-mail Über through your app via help>account>I have another question. I transferred from SF Bay Area Silicon Valley to Las Vegas & have yet to see an instant pay option as well. Been on the road for 2 weeks+ out here also.


The minimum requirement is 2 weeks on the road, btw to unlock instant pay.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> The minimum requirement is 2 weeks on the road, btw to unlock instant pay.


Yeah, I don't know what is going on lol.

I know my city has it, because other drivers have access.. but it's been 2 days since I completed my 25 trips and 2 weeks..

and nothing. I did email them, and they said something about 7 days? but nobody else I've talked to has had to wait 7 days..
it's nothing showing up on my app at all so I don't know. I'm so confused lol


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

desiibabyy said:


> Yeah, I don't know what is going on lol.
> 
> I know my city has it, because other drivers have access.. but it's been 2 days since I completed my 25 trips and 2 weeks..
> 
> ...


E-mail Über through the app. The support e-mail is no longer functional. They respond within 1-5 hours & 'resolve' issues now.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> E-mail Über through the app. The support e-mail is no longer functional. They respond within 1-5 hours & 'resolve' issues now.


I did that Wednesday..
And I actually just read a thread on here, and the guy actually ended up with access the next day .
and I'm assuming since its Saturday, I wont even have any info until late next week.


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

desiibabyy said:


> I did that Wednesday..
> And I actually just read a thread on here, and the guy actually ended up with access the next day .
> and I'm assuming since its Saturday, I wont even have any info until late next week.


Dang, I am sorry about that. You gotta wait on Über all due to how that technician went about your e-mail. You can re-send an e-mail & a different person will respond & hopefully resolve the issue ASAP! I'd recommend doing so everyday. 7 days is just questionable for something so simple to do. Lol.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> Dang, I am sorry about that. You gotta wait on Über all due to how that technician went about your e-mail. You can re-send an e-mail & a different person will respond & hopefully resolve the issue ASAP! I'd recommend doing so everyday. 7 days is just questionable for something so simple to do. Lol.


Yeah I just emailed a different person from my app... Asking if they can just manually do it.

I really want to drive today since its Saturday (later obviously)

But I need gas money and theyre really making me mad... Like its not even on my app or anything.


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

desiibabyy said:


> Yeah I just emailed a different person from my app... Asking if they can just manually do it.
> 
> I really want to drive today since its Saturday (later obviously)
> 
> But I need gas money and theyre really making me mad... Like its not even on my app or anything.


I totally understand that feeling. Once they grant you access to instant pay, you can do it 5x daily. So it will be worth the wait & you'll feel in a sense rewarded, haha.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> I totally understand that feeling. Once they grant you access to instant pay, you can do it 5x daily. So it will be worth the wait & you'll feel in a sense rewarded, haha.


Im just wondering if the same card I use for direct deposit from both my jobs will work. Its a pay card.. But its obviously from a bank.. Money network card so I hope it will still work.


----------



## ÜberSonic808 (Dec 3, 2016)

desiibabyy said:


> Im just wondering if the same card I use for direct deposit from both my jobs will work. Its a pay card.. But its obviously from a bank.. Money network card so I hope it will still work.


As long as there is a routing # to the account, you are in business. Happy Übering!


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

ÜberSonic808 said:


> As long as there is a routing # to the account, you are in business. Happy Übering!


thank you!! I need this to come together so I can stop freaking out about it. lol.


----------



## jlebouf6845 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not fast enough


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

jlebouf6845 said:


> Not fast enough


??


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

desiibabyy said:


> ??


Some banks have a 24-48 wait on instant pay. It is on the banks side not instant pay.

My credit union shows my deposit immediately


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Some banks have a 24-48 wait on instant pay. It is on the banks side not instant pay.
> 
> My credit union shows my deposit immediately


I know that...

but I'm asking when am I supposed to be able to have access to it after I complete my 2 weeks at 25 trips.
It's been 3 days now and I do not have the "instant pay" tab on my app anywhere


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

desiibabyy said:


> I know that...
> 
> but I'm asking when am I supposed to be able to have access to it after I complete my 2 weeks at 25 trips.
> It's been 3 days now and I do not have the "instant pay" tab on my app anywhere


I don't know. You also asked about your card.



desiibabyy said:


> Im just wondering if the same card I use for direct deposit from both my jobs will work


 This I do know about so this is what I was answering.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I don't know. You also asked about your card.
> 
> This I do know about so this is what I was answering.


oh ok lol.

well thank you.. I was also wondering about that. I hope mine does come instantly but I can't complain..


----------



## rehabguy1960 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm having the same problem, but Uber is telling me the problem is in my rider app on my phone. Support told me I have a "banned device or payment profile on your rider account." "Remove the ban and you will be able to gain access to instant pay." No advice on how to do that. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rehabguy1960 said:


> I'm having the same problem, but Uber is telling me the problem is in my rider app on my phone. Support told me I have a "banned device or payment profile on your rider account." "Remove the ban and you will be able to gain access to instant pay." No advice on how to do that. Any ideas? Thanks.


Google is your friend.


----------



## rehabguy1960 (Dec 3, 2016)

Apparently not, since Google directed me to this thread.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rehabguy1960 said:


> Apparently not, since Google directed me to this thread.


Okay... what kind of phone do you have? make model...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rehabguy1960 said:


> Apparently not, since Google directed me to this thread.


If you want me to try to help, you got about 30 minutes...

I need to know what kind of phone you have


----------



## Barb Gaslavine (Dec 5, 2016)

I personally love instant pay and I don't understand why anyone wouldn't like being paid right away for that days work. Lyft also has express pay and works very similar.


----------



## desiibabyy (Dec 3, 2016)

Barb Gaslavine said:


> I personally love instant pay and I don't understand why anyone wouldn't like being paid right away for that days work. Lyft also has express pay and works very similar.


yeah, I really needed it at that time too.. still do.

but I still haven't seen anything about it, and it's been a week.


----------

